# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Anabolic vs Catabolic

## All Marine

Ok.....Im a little confused with the whole anabolic /catabolic state thing.

From what Ive read, you have to be in one or the other. Either a full anabolic state or full catabolic state with no between. If thats the case I have a couple more questions. 

Is it possible to be in catabolic state in the morning and later that day be in an anabolic state or does it have to be done in days, weeks, months?

I still don't understand why people say you can't lose fat while lifting for mass. Does that only apply when not juicing?

----------


## Giantz11

You will have a rise in catabolic hormones in the morning. Basically because you have not eaten for 8 or so hours. However you are correct you are either primarily in a full state of anabolism or catabolism, there is no middle ground. Trying to cut fat and build muscle is just spinning your wheels. You can go ahead and lift for mass all day but if you don't eat enough you won't build nay mass. And to lose weight you need to under eat, so that makes it quite hard to build muacle.

----------

